

Npm 1.0 is out - franze
https://github.com/isaacs/npm

======
bjg
I don't really understand why they didn't reinstall my packages after forcibly
removing them. Take five minutes and write the currently installed package
list to a tmp file, and then install all those packages again automatically
after the upgrade.

I just ended up copying the list to a file, then:

    
    
              cat list | xargs npm install
    

Other than that, awesome! npm has always been rather pleasant to use.

~~~
lazyjeff
Yes, there should be a warning that this REMOVES ALL YOUR EXISTING PACKAGES.
Make a list of what is already installed before installing this version of
npm.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
There was such a warning originally, but it didn't wait to ask you if you
wanted to continue. Now it does.

The problem with just automatically re-installing those is that npm 0.x only
had a global install space, and that was typically used for modules that were
loaded via require().

In npm 1.0, you put require()-able modules in the ./node_modules in your
project (local install), and you usually want to install CLI apps globally, so
that their bins end up in /usr/local/bin. The 'npm link' command puts packages
in the global space, and then symlinks them locally.

See `npm help folders` for more info on the differences.

There's no way for the install script to know what you were doing with each of
those. Just cat'ing the list to `xargs npm install` isn't very helpful,
because that's going to just install them in ./node_modules.

What you really want to do is use your human brain to split that list into two
lists, and decide where each item should go.

------
pjscott
I've always found npm to be a remarkably pleasant package manager. Kudos on
making it to 1.0.

